# I. SfdW 2004 am 05.02.2004 ?



## Buddy (20. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

besteht Interesse am ersten SfdW 2004 (Saufen für den Weltfrieden) am 05.02.2004 ? Habe mir gedacht, dass es doch langsam mal wieder Zeit wäre 

Als Location schlage ich einfach mal das Maybach in Eimsbüttel (Heußweg) vor. 

Also, bekundet mal euer Interesse...

Gruß, Rick


----------



## Rabbit (20. Januar 2004)

Ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoFunAtAll (20. Januar 2004)

me too.

haben noch welche aus der Gegend Lust mitzukommen???

janny aus Buchholz?
Schnabel jesteburg?

könnten wir gemeinsam fahren


----------



## vijoka (20. Januar 2004)

Da bin ich doch dabei  
Allerdings kann ich erst ca. 21:30 Uhr da sein!
Gruß
Joachim


----------



## bofh_marc (21. Januar 2004)

Hoert sich doch gut an. Ich bin dann auch am Start.

Marc


----------



## Buddy (21. Januar 2004)

...etwas mehr Beteiligung bitte


----------



## Martinbaby (21. Januar 2004)

gerne doch! Hatte mir letztes mal im Maybach auch gut gefallen!

Ich bin dabei


----------



## Sanz (22. Januar 2004)

Hi Buddy!
Notiere mal Silvia und mich!
 
Bis dann
Andre


----------



## Outbreak (22. Januar 2004)

Und mich kannst Du auch auf die Liste setzen!!!


----------



## Buddy (23. Januar 2004)

Wären dann also:


Rabbit
NoFunAtAll
Vjoka
bofh_marc
Martinbaby
Sanz
Silvia
Outbreak

Also, haut mal weiter in die Tasten...

Gruß, Rick


----------



## STEF1 (23. Januar 2004)

Kann leider nicht teilnehmen, bin nicht in HH...STEFFI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janny (23. Januar 2004)

Jo, könnt' ich mir schon vorstellen. Muss ich jetzt schon fest zusagen (Reservierung)? Ach, was soll 's. Ich bin dabei. 
beer rulez!
Janny
PS: Fritz, ich bin schon in HH am Donnerstag, aber vielleicht können wir ja den Rückweg gemeinsam bestreiten. (mit 'm Radl ne   )


----------



## bike-a-bike (25. Januar 2004)

Guter Start für 2004.  Komme vorbei.


----------



## *blacksheep* (26. Januar 2004)

...bin ich dabei!  

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Tracer (26. Januar 2004)

Moin!
Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt   bin ich auch dabei!
Also, bis bald  
Gruss
W.


----------



## Buddy (28. Januar 2004)

Wären wir also 13. Ich werde noch bis Montag warten und dann einen, bzw. zwei, Tisch(e) reservieren...

Gruß, Rick


----------



## wunny (31. Januar 2004)

Buddy schrieb:
			
		

> Wären wir also 13. Ich werde noch bis Montag warten und dann einen, bzw. zwei, Tisch(e) reservieren...
> 
> Gruß, Rick




puh gerade noch .... is ja noch nicht montag.... bin auch dabei.......


grußly

wunny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppo (1. Februar 2004)

Moin Moin,
ich habe zu 103,6% leider keine Zeit , wünsche Euch aber allen viel Spaß  

Gruß, 
Beppo


----------



## Buddy (1. Februar 2004)

Fein, dann werde ich morgen mal nen Tisch für den 05.02.04 um 20.00 Uhr bestellen.

Gruß, Rick


----------



## biker_tom (2. Februar 2004)

Moin Moin,

Werde mich auch mal ankündigen, obwohl ich noch nicht sicher bin ob ich dann auch kommen werde, da mein Vater im Krankenhaus liegt, und ich noch nicht genau weiß, wann ich nun wieder nach Düsseldorf fahren werde......


----------



## Buddy (2. Februar 2004)

So, Tisch ist bestellt, für den 05.02.04 um 20.00 Uhr für ca. 15 Personen, also ich hoffe auf ein zahlreiches Erscheinen 

Falls jemand vor mir da sein sollte, der Tisch ist auf meinen Namen "Hanspach" reserviert...


----------



## Rabbit (2. Februar 2004)

Buddy schrieb:
			
		

> Falls jemand vor mir da sein sollte, der Tisch ist auf meinen Namen "Hanspach" reserviert...


Kannst Du deinen Namen bitte auch noch mal in Lautschrift niederschreiben?
Soll heißen, spricht man den Hans-pach aus oder eher Han-spach aus?


----------



## Buddy (2. Februar 2004)

Ersteres


----------



## biker_tom (2. Februar 2004)

Habe mir gerade mal die Lage der Lokation angesehen. Also wer mit dem Auto kommt oder kommen muß, wie ich, und pünklich sein will sollte mind. eine halbe Stunden Parkplatzsuche einkalkulieren.....


----------



## bofh_marc (4. Februar 2004)

Ich bin mir noch nicht so sicher, wie ich morgen zum SfdW kommen soll. 

Faehrt jemand mit dem Auto aus Harburg dahin (oder zumindest wieder nach Harburg zurueck)? 
Oder braucht jemand ne Mitfahrgelegenheit? Dann ich koennte ich auch mein Auto nehmen. Ansonsten werde ich wohl den HVV sponsorn.

Marc


----------



## NoFunAtAll (4. Februar 2004)

Hi 

Das ist glaube ich schon das 3. SfdW das ich absage,   aber ich liege mit Erkältung und Fieber flach.

Also viel Spaß und bis zum näxten mal.

MFG
Fritz


----------



## Rabbit (5. Februar 2004)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Dann ich koennte ich auch mein Auto nehmen.


Mit dem eigenen Wagen zum *SfdW*?
Du hasst wohl den Schuß nicht gehört   

Bis nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker_tom (5. Februar 2004)

Moin leute,

ich habe mir zwar für dieses Jahr viel vorgenomme, vorallem endlich mein Hardtail umzubauen....

Leider muß ich absagen, weil Grund siehe oben....


Viel Spaß zusammen


----------



## Catsoft (5. Februar 2004)

Hallo!
Aber dafür bin ich wild entschlossen  

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Thol (5. Februar 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem eigenen Wagen zum *SfdW*?
> Du hasst wohl den Schuß nicht gehört
> 
> Bis nachher



BÄNG  ......doch    

Ich komme heute auch ... *mit Auto*  

bis später

Olaf


----------



## edvars (5. Februar 2004)

Ich komme auch vorbei


----------



## Buddy (5. Februar 2004)

So, denn mal bis gleich


----------



## Catsoft (5. Februar 2004)

Hallo an alle welche heute da waren!
War extrem nett   

Hier nun der erste Link:
CTF/RTF Liste 
Leider gibt es auf der Seite von Endspurt Hamburg  auch keine weiteren Infos.  

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (6. Februar 2004)

nah, dann wollen wir mal schauen, was Du uns so versprochen hast......

Und.............. mal schaun, ob ich jetzt sportlich werde, nachdem wir an der Verlosung "Fitness-Company" teilgenommen haben.

Auf alle Fälle, wir drei Frauen, beinhart und unschlagbar   
Gemeint sind natürlich, Oradby, Wunny und ich.

Gruss
IGD


----------



## OBRADY (6. Februar 2004)

War ein richtig netter Abend....

Mensch Robert, da warste ja richtig flott.....( hatte ich natürlich auch nicht anders erwartet...)  

Sollten wir Mädels in die Fitness-Company einsteigen, werden wir die CTF doch mit links bestreiten...

Grüße aus dem verregneten Stade 
Anja


----------

